# Stepped out of comfort zone



## fin&feather

And tried something new. First attempt at making a knife for the preacher who is doing our wedding. I skipped the hard stuff and purchased the blank lol. The handle still needs to get coated and will will start it later tonight. Kydex case is temp keeping me from damaging the blade till I get a leather one made.


----------



## Pellerind

Where did you get the blank? Looks great.


----------



## fin&feather

EBay, if you go go that way you might want to heat treat with oil. Here's handle after three coats, really starting to pop.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Looks great and congratulations.


----------



## fin&feather

Woke up today and Son decided to make his knife:bluefish: out of maple so it would have those nice ghost tiger stripes when done and I couldn't be more happy.. To be honest I've been wanting to acid stain for quite some time and now I have a chance lol. You'll see in in the first pic wood was white as pine and in second it has turned green and accented ghost stripes after adding one coat of aquafortis. We cant wait till it dries and we apply the heat to see the true color. More pics to follow.


----------



## fin&feather

Here's a look after removing from the heat and then after one coat of Tru oil.


----------



## fin&feather

Pretty proud of our son, I'm thinking he made a good choice in wood and has shown pretty good skill on his first knife, but most of all his head is up up and hes smiling at himself. what else can a man ask for, life is good. Now time to go make the donuts


----------



## fin&feather

Decided to try a little leather work. Here's my first two not the best but can't stand to see that kydex case any longer lol. Will add leather working is quite relaxing hobby


----------



## deckh

fin, As you probably know, unless your Damascus blade is stainless steel, you have to keep it oiled and or waxed. Other wise it will rust easily. There is a company near Houston called SABLE that sells blades made in India. They are very nice and reasonable $$ wise. Nice sheaths.


----------



## fishingcacher

Excellent work.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Boiled Linseed Oil on your maple will help accentuate the "ghost stripes"


----------



## fin&feather

Thanks for the advice, tips, and contacts all are appreciated! I haven't tried the linseed oil trick, just steel wool, tru oil, and lots of patience lol. Must say they are change look with each coat and after 5-6 layers they favor a wet looking glass hologram. Looking forward to building a vacuum chamber to stabilize / dye some buckeye burl over next few weeks. one thing fun about this is you can always do something different, and no 2 end up looking the same.


----------



## fin&feather

Had a few mins after work yesterday, Punched out one more. Hopefully ill find a way to quit giving them all away one day and end up with one for myself lol.


----------



## peckerwood

I hope you don't forget to send me mine!!!!


----------



## fin&feather

Never know.. You could be one on my list, like I've mentioned these are all gifts for someone. 

Threads all about trying new things, thinking #4 will have to have multi colors Incorporated.


----------



## misbhavn

fin&feather said:


> Had a few mins after work yesterday, Punched out one more. Hopefully ill find a way to quit giving them all away one day and end up with one for myself lol.


I really like this one with the brass from the shotgun shell. Nice work. :cheers:


----------



## fin&feather

Here's the ugly duckling.. who knew??

ss knife with buffalo horn


----------



## fin&feather

One of you might be getting this one, all I know is he's a sportsman and it will be handed over in dove season.


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great!


----------



## fin&feather

Well seasonal fun is about over, just curious if any of you ended up getting one of these as a gift?


----------



## fin&feather

need advice on this one before passing it on.. Vision was to capture moment of first date and First time playing with ram. Should i sand it smooth and polish it out or keep the rough look?


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Awesome... I like the polished look. it looks professional.


----------



## goldwingtiny

fin&feather said:


> Had a few mins after work yesterday, Punched out one more. Hopefully ill find a way to quit giving them all away one day and end up with one for myself lol.


Where did you get the tools that you are using for working the leather on the these? They look great.


----------



## fin&feather

Lots of trips to tandy leather, guys are great and will help get you started. I've taken a break away working on a few diff things, here's a few of my latest.


----------



## peckerwood

I'm proud for you Mr. Feather! Your doing some fantastic work.


----------



## snapperlicious

Mighty fine work you do!


----------



## TIMBOv2

fin&feather said:


> One of you might be getting this one, all I know is he's a sportsman and it will be handed over in dove season.


That is beautiful!!


----------

